# Thelma, Bob and Little Mary



## Space Monkey (Jan 9, 2005)

I have no idea where this came from; it just happened one night.  It kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 9, 2005)

I love it.  Awesome!!!


----------



## erickad71 (Jan 10, 2005)

That's quite odd and a little disturbing, but I do like the way you use colors.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like some friends of mine.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 12, 2005)

I like this one you did better.    
(pardon my pillaging of your website)


----------



## Space Monkey (Jan 12, 2005)

lol thanks for your comments and pillaging my website  

I'm not struck on that Thelma piece to be honest; it was a brainspooge one night, and I like to have at least a reason or a place or idea in mind with relation to everything I draw.  That was the pen doing its own thing without permission.


----------

